#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-15
<dreamslord> hola
<dreamslord> alguien despierto?
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> dreamslord,
<dreamslord> hola buenas noches
<dreamslord> de donde eres?
<dreamslord> mama21mama
<mama21mama> lincoln
<dreamslord> ah yo de coruña
<rocket16> Is this the Arabic channel for Ubuntu?
<m4v> rocket16: no, this is the Argentina LoCo channel
<rocket16> Oh, thanks m4v.
<rocket16> Looks like I entered the wrong channel.
<m4v> rocket16: check #ubuntu-arabic
<bouzomarcelo> holsd
 * mama21mama 0/
<pupii> hay alguien?
<sismo> alguien
<pupii> jajaja
<pupii> tenia una consulta.. necesito agregar la columna "comentarios" en nautilus? es para ver (perdon x la redundancia) los comentarios de los archivos como tiene el explorer del windows, y no encuentro como
<sismo> a, no tengo idea
<sismo> en 10.04 en view, tengo la lista de columnas a mostrar
<sismo> pero nada de comentarios
<pupii> sismo, estoy buscando algun plugin o algo pero nada...
<pupii> aun si quiero ver las propiedades con el menu contextual tampoco las veo
<pupii> pero si abro con OO en als propiedades del archivo si las veo
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<dyrk> consulta: tengo ubuntu 9.10 con su / , /home y swap... la duda es se puede instalar open suse y utilizar /home de ubuntu?
<mama21mama> y si pones asi /home/opensuse ?
<dyrk> ah? no comprendo
<mama21mama> a no ser que uses los mismo gestores graficos con mismas versiones.
<mama21mama> que crees la carpeta opensuse
<mama21mama> en /home
<mama21mama> y cuando instalas opensuse la home de el seria /home/opensuse
<dyrk> de esta manera evitaria conflicto con historiales de ubuntu..no?
<mama21mama> los conflictos serian diferentes versiones de la misma aplicacion creo.
<dyrk> hice esta maniobra al saltar de ubuntu 9.10 a 10.10 y genero conflictos en rhytmbox
<mama21mama> claro, no todas las config se escriben igual
<dyrk> gracias mama21mama
<mama21mama> por eso los conflictos.
<mama21mama> por nada.
<dyrk> lindo revuelo me hice... 1 semana sin dormir
<mama21mama> seguramente cambian la forma de generar config las aplicaciones dependiendo las versiones.
<dyrk> sdos
<dyrk> aha
<mama21mama> de la forma que te digo esta piola no?
<dyrk> confio ciegamente en su experiencia... 2 años en linux es poco X)
<dyrk> voy a probar
<mama21mama> aunque no probe lo que dije pero teoricamente es una buena opcion.
<mama21mama> :D
<dyrk> No pierdo nada... el mayor miedo ya lo pase de window$ a linux... y el que no arriesga no gana
<dyrk> je
<dyrk> me acuerdo como si fuera hoy dentro mio me decia estas loco
<mama21mama> acordate de apuntar en suse la home nueva y andara joya.
<dyrk> ok ok
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-16
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<bouzomarcelo> buenas
 * mama21mama 0/
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<marianom> hola unimix
<marianom> de curioso, tenes idea cuantos inscriptos tenemos ya?
<unimix> hey marianom !
<unimix> hasta anoche 185
<marianom> nos vemos el viernes a la mañana no?
<unimix> siii !! voy temprano para la UP
<unimix> marianom, te van a hacer una entrevista por recomendacion mia.
<marianom> ummm, va a ser bastante monosilabica unimix
<unimix> naaa, no creo porque la persona que te entrevistara sabra como encararte, por lo menos que preguntarte como para que sueltes la lengua
<alienfx> el driver de la tarjeta de video nvidia 440mx corre en ubuntu 10.04 la detecta automaticamente en la version 10.10 no la encuentra ni la reconoce
<alienfx> el driver de la tarjeta de video nvidia 440mx corre en ubuntu 10.04 la detecta automaticamente en la version 10.10 no la encuentra ni la reconoce
<alienfx> el driver de la tarjeta de video nvidia 440mx corre en ubuntu 10.04 la detecta automaticamente en la version 10.10 no la encuentra ni la reconoce
<Kirchnert> Hola
<sismo> hola
<Kirchnert> como andas sismo
<sismo> bien y vos?
<Kirchnert> bien acá conectandome mi primera vez
<Kirchnert> con ubuntu
<Kirchnert> de que parte de Argentina sos?
<sismo> Capital
<sismo> vos?
<Kirchnert> Rosario
<Kirchnert> que onda por aca esta muy calmado
<Kirchnert> siempre es asi
<sismo> linda ciudad, yo labure bocha por allá
<sismo> si
<Kirchnert> ah
<Kirchnert> sip es muy linda
<sismo> se pone movido cuando hay reuniones (se organizan desde la lista de mail)
<Kirchnert> vos estas con linux también
<sismo> esto esta abierto para asistencia, si alguno tiene algún bardo siempre te encontrás con alguno que tiene un rato para dar una mano
<sismo> si
<Kirchnert> bien
<Kirchnert> vos sabes como sacar la lista de canales
<Kirchnert> antes yo usaba en Mirc
<Kirchnert> tampoco se como abrir la ventana para ingresar los comandos
<Kirchnert> había una vez un sismo que alegraba siempre el salon
<Kirchnert> pero se perdio
<sismo> JAJAP
<Kirchnert> jaja
<sismo> perdón estaba al tel
<Kirchnert> no pasa nad
<sismo> que software estas usando?
<Kirchnert> el epifany
<sismo> si queres salir, anda a conversación -> cerrar
<Kirchnert> sip
<Kirchnert> si queres ver los canales se puede
<sismo> si queres entrar en otra sala, desde 'salas' (lo tengo como room yo que lo uso en ingles) de la ventana del proceso padre del epifany
<Kirchnert> sip
<bouzomarcelo> holas
 * mama21mama :. alguien instalo el parche nuevo de linux?
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-17
<Debian_> \o
<CuriousX> con las buenas pa' toda la muchachada
<CuriousX> el que no hace palamas no aguanta los trapos
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
 * mama21mama 0/
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, \o
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses, 0/
<FREDD2> \o
<FREDD2> mama21mama, andas con tiempo?
<mama21mama> FREDD2, ando viendo cual de estas me compro http://www.hp.com/latam/ar/gr/banco_ciudad.html
<mama21mama> no me decido.
<mama21mama> entre esas portatiles.
<FREDD2> a ver
<mama21mama> cual me conviene y por que?
<mama21mama> el amd v es nuevo ese procesador para mi :|
<FREDD2> las compaq me dijieron que no son muy batalladoras
<FREDD2> las hp parecen buenas
<FREDD2> y saladitas che
<FREDD2> ajajajaj
<FREDD2> las hp, las ultimas dos la unica diferencia es el micro
<FREDD2> el resto es igual
<mama21mama> FREDD2, pero cual te gusto?
<mama21mama> las ultimas dos miro.?
<FREDD2> y me tiraria a una de esas dos, las hp
<mama21mama> esas no
<mama21mama> :D
<mama21mama> las de cuotas menos de $100
<FREDD2> XD
<mama21mama> :D
<FREDD2> hahahaaha
<FREDD2> si, por eso te dije, salaaadas
<FREDD2> lo que no dicen duracion de bateria
<FREDD2> peso y esas cosas
<FREDD2> por hay son re buienas, pero llevas un ladrillo que dura media hora
<FREDD2> jajajja
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> esta me gusto Compaq Presario CQ56-104
<FREDD2> que uso le vas a dar mama21mama ?
<mama21mama> uso de informatico
<mama21mama> probar, hasta donde llegue el hard... si me acompaña.
<mama21mama> hasta ahora no me duran ninguna mas de 2 años las desktop las hacen rompibles no se por que :s
<mama21mama> FREDD2, http://puttext.com/gT son estas 3 creo que por descarte la que no es mini.
<mama21mama> FREDD2, volviendo a que me nombraste hoy... que paso?
<FREDD2> eso
<FREDD2> tenes idea de como instalar puppy sin entrar a las X
<FREDD2> mira que las mini son power
<FREDD2> depende del uso que le queres dar
<mama21mama> para inchar con linux.
<mama21mama> FREDD2, modo frugal
<FREDD2> y una eee te sobra
<FREDD2> en el promp no dice nada
<mama21mama> la que no es mini tiene dvd las mini no tiene dvd.
<FREDD2> aa, eso si, todo por usb y memos
<mama21mama> FREDD2, vamos al canal adecuado de puppy
<granjero> buenas
<granjero> alguien va a la ubucon?
<mama21mama> yo no ando lejos.
<granjero> yo seguramente me pase el sábado un rato
<granjero> quien va a ir el sábado?
<FREDD2> hay birras?
<FREDD2> mujeres?
<FREDD2> birras y mujeres?
<granjero> seguro que no muchas mujeres FREDD2
<granjero> birra se consigue
<FREDD2> jajajaja
<FREDD2> tendremos que ir ebrios ya!
<granjero> _)
<granjero> =)
<granjero> vos vas a pasar FREDD2 _
<granjero> ?
<FREDD2> no se
<FREDD2> donde es?
<granjero> en la UP
<FREDD2> la que esta en cordoba?
<FREDD2> calle
<granjero> http://www.ubucon.org.ar/2010
<FREDD2> ahi leo
<FREDD2> seguramente caiga
<FREDD2> vos vas?
<granjero> yo pensaba pasar el sábado
<granjero> para evacuar varias preguntas para poder hacer cosas en el laburo durante el verano
<granjero> y de paso concer ubunteros
<FREDD2> parece interesante
<FREDD2> que tenias pensado hacer?
<granjero> voy a migrar todas las pc de oficina
<granjero> voy a cambiar el server win por uno ubuntu
<granjero> pero tengo que tener un poco más claro el tema de los permisos y esas cosas
<FREDD2> queres un tuto?
<granjero> pase!
<FREDD2> ahi lo bvusco
<granjero> yo ya hice un server ubuntu aca pero para el aula de computación
<granjero> pero tengo que ver bien el tema de permisos y claves de acceso
<granjero> etc
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-18
<FREDD2> permisos de nada tienen que tener sobre el server
<FREDD2> salvo lo que se comparta
<FREDD2> dame un correo, es cortito
<FREDD2> sobre chmod
<FREDD2> despues con el tiempo vas  aprender sobre usuarios fantasmas
<FREDD2> enjaularlos, etc
<FREDD2> ahi fue
<granjero> si ya lo vi
<granjero> lo leo despues
<FREDD2> en cuanto al server, es facil
<FREDD2> sobre todo si lo administras vos
<FREDD2> jajajaaj
<granjero> mi jefe y yo
<FREDD2> y que piensan poner?
<granjero> la idea es simplemente que tenga samba corriendo
<FREDD2> entonces no deben tener mas que permisos sobre smb
<FREDD2> es decir el directorio
<FREDD2> el resto nadie tiene por que tener acceso
<granjero> para que las oficinas puedan guardar y compartir cosas
<FREDD2> claro, el usuario smb solamente
<granjero> por ejemplo: las secretarías ( que son 4 estaciones de trabajo) necesitan una carpeta compartida
<granjero> administración ( 6 estaciones) otra carpeta
<granjero> alumnos 3 estaciones
<granjero> docentes 2 estaciones
<granjero> tecnica acceso a todo
<FREDD2> en el smb.conf tenes que crear grupos diferentes
<FREDD2> para que no se mezclen
<granjero> ahi es donde me hago matete
<granjero> con los grupos y los usuarios
<granjero> ahora me estoy instalando un server en una virtual para empezar a hacer pruebas
<FREDD2> las maquinas windows las vas separando por grupos
<FREDD2> (grupo de trabajo)
<granjero> la idea es no tener mas win
<FREDD2> si a una le pones Xgroup y a otro Sgruop no se ven entre si
<FREDD2> mejor, usas ntfs
<granjero> solo ubuntus
<FREDD2> es nativo de linuux
<granjero> quizá algun xp para que corra el soft de gestion que no logré hacerlo andar aca todavía
<FREDD2> nfs, perdon
<granjero> me parecía
<FREDD2> xp lo integras al resto, no tenes dramas
<FREDD2> no se si vista o 7
<granjero> no no xp
<FREDD2> http://bulma.net/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=1255
<granjero> no hay maquina para vosta
<FREDD2> es viejo, pero para orientarte
<granjero> ahi le di ctrl+D
<FREDD2> el tema de impresoras lo gestionas con cups
<granjero> por ahora no hay impresoras compartidas
<FREDD2> safas de eso entonces
<granjero> las estaciones que tienen que imprimir tienen impresora
<FREDD2> yo me tiraria mas a debian
<FREDD2> a alguna stable
<FREDD2> ubuntu me parece medio aparatoso
<FREDD2> lo que si ubuntu tiene lo ultimo en soft
<FREDD2> lo que no siempre es bueno
<granjero> estuve viendo debian pero ya estiy bien acostumbrado a ubuntu
<granjero> y hay pequeñas diferencias que me van a hacer perder tiempo
<granjero> mi idea es mandar 10.04 y que dure hasta la proxima LTS
<granjero> evolution, open office, y firefox
<granjero> y listo
<FREDD2> para los clientes no hay drama, pero para server, me parece mas facil debian
<FREDD2> pero es gusto
<granjero> voy a probar
<granjero> eso puede ser
<granjero> total es todo por consola
<FREDD2> see
<FREDD2> algunas cosas las haces por web desde el cliente
<FREDD2> o ssh
<FREDD2> no se si existe webmind todavia
<FREDD2> estaba bueno para algunas cosas
<granjero> a mi me gusta ssh
<granjero> me divierte mucho
<FREDD2> seee
<FREDD2> lo haces desde cualquier lado
<FREDD2> aun con una coneccion leeeenta
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, http://twitter.com/#!/jonobacon/status/5031360431398912
<mama21mama> a ver
 * mama21mama 0/
<bouzomarcelo> holas
<bouzomarcelo> tengo una consulta
<bouzomarcelo> :(
<mama21mama> !ask | bouzomarcelo
<mama21mama> hola, cuente a ver.
<bouzomarcelo> hola, estoy haciendo un repositorio local de lucid
<bouzomarcelo> completo (40gb)
<bouzomarcelo> lo tengo en un script que ejecuto cuando levanto sesion
<bouzomarcelo> while echo=" "
<bouzomarcelo> do
<bouzomarcelo> debmirror --nosource -m --passive --host=archive.ubuntu.com --root=ubuntu/ --method=ftp --progress --dist=lucid,lucid-proposed,lucid-security,lucid-updates,lucid-backports --section=main,restricted,universe,multiverse --arch=i386 /pack/debs --ignore-release-gpg
<bouzomarcelo> debmirror --nosource -m --passive --host=archive.canonical.com --root=/ --method=http --progress --dist=lucid,lucid-backports,lucid-proposed,lucid-security,lucid-updates --section=partner --arch=i386 /pack/debs --ignore-release-gpg
<bouzomarcelo> debmirror --nosource -m --passive --host=packages.medibuntu.org --root=/ --method=http --progress --dist=lucid --section=free,non-free --arch=i386 /pack/debs --ignore-release-gpg
<bouzomarcelo> done
<bouzomarcelo> pero quiero que se ejecute solo en background
<mama21mama> background a ver la simil en castellano espera
<mama21mama> a comprendo.
<bouzomarcelo> que no me trabe el sistema hasta que termine
<bouzomarcelo> el tema es que solo quiero que se ejecute cuando ya levante sesion porque la carpeta /pack/deb esta en otro disco
<bouzomarcelo> que levanta con fstab
<bouzomarcelo> # source was on /dev/sdb2 after installation
<bouzomarcelo> UUID=2e6b44c4-ea99-4cd7-8c84-24283723c30c /pack           ext4    defaults        0       0
<bouzomarcelo> alguna solucion?
<granjero> que le pasó al foro?
<bouzomarcelo> hola granjero
<granjero> hola bouzomarcelo
<bouzomarcelo> :(
<dannyLopez> alguna señal de vida?
<mama21mama> dannyLopez, hola
<dannyLopez> como vas
<dannyLopez> mama21mama, sabes como agregar un lanzador de emesene
<mama21mama> si
<dannyLopez> dame el codigo plis
<mama21mama> /usr/share/applications
<mama21mama> ve alli y copias el lanzador donde mas te gusto.
<mama21mama> o lo editas.
<dannyLopez> fusion-icon --no-start esq me dieron el ese codigo para el fucion icon de compiz y quiero uno parecido pero para el emesene
<mama21mama> edita el del emesene y l guardad con otro nombre
<dannyLopez> mama21mama, para q sirve esta linea -no-start?
<mama21mama> pones en terminal: man fusion-icon
<mama21mama> alli dira ya que no tengo el fusion-icon no et se decir.
<dannyLopez> uy me perdi
<dannyLopez> como asi explicate mejor
<dannyLopez> mama21mama, bueno otra pregunta como hago para q un disco siempre me aparesca montado cuando arranco el SO?
<mama21mama> editando el fstab
<mama21mama> quieres hacerlo?
<dannyLopez> no se como se hace
<mama21mama> 1º sudo fdisk -l
<mama21mama> debemos saber cual es
<mama21mama> en terminal hacelo.
<malev> hola! estoy intentando levantar una aplicación en un servidor. no puedo :( y tampoco veo logs. dónde están los logs globales de linux?
<dannyLopez> mama21mama, lamento la demora estaba al telefono pero no mejor dejemos eso asi como esta
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> malev, /var/logs
<dannyLopez> mama21mama, una cosita q si queria preguntarte, alguna ves as visto una dirstro llamada brlix?
<mama21mama> no
<dannyLopez> aaa esq tiene unos cursores animados muy cheveres digamos tu abres mozilla y te aparece el icono de mozilla saltando si abres una terminal te aparede el icono de la terminal y asi sucesivamente
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
 * tato se va
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-19
<hearit> alguien va  la ubuntu conf mañana
<kaeser> anybody here?
<FREDD2> :P
<kaeser> is falklands argentinian:
<kaeser> ?
<FREDD2> no
<FREDD2> spanish, gringo
<kaeser> yo soy brasileno
<kaeser> :D
<FREDD2> jajajajaaj
<FREDD2> pele debuto con un pibe ! (?)
<kaeser> pele es un pedofilo
<FREDD2> tanto no se che eh
<FREDD2> tkw-one, debe tener algo para decir
<FREDD2> el es fan de maradona
<tkw-one> digo que argentina tienen surte, gana 1 a 0 al mejor equipo del mundo sin jugar a nada...
<kaeser> tkw-one: malvinas son britanicas cierto?
<kaeser> alguna objecion?
<tkw-one> yo no se de geografia.. jejeje
<FREDD2> jajajaja
<FREDD2> tecnicamente lo son
<tkw-one> Brasil do mais grande equipe do mondo... dont cry for me argentina... jejeje
<FREDD2> jajajajaja
<kaeser> o brasil é uma bosta
<kaeser> :D
<kaeser> :D
<kaeser> :D
<tkw-one> messy suck pele's balls... jajaja
<m4v> lleven el flame a otra parte, no es apropiado en este canal.
<granjero> hola, que le anda pasando al foro?
 * mama21mama 0/
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-20
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/paraisoLinux/~3/6KfeRA-e-J8/
<SergioMeneses> bueno gente nos hablamos luego... q tengan buena noche
<jarfuch> buenas
<jarfuch> hago una consulta
<jarfuch> alguien sabe si hay estacionamiento en la Universidad de Palermo? para la Ubucon
<mama21mama> mi tia vive cerca le pregunte y cree que no.
<Bytes> Buenas noches
<cartos> yo lo deje en la calle sin ningun problema
<naudy> buenas tardes
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
 * mama21mama 0/
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, \o
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses, 0
<granjero> buenas!
<granjero> alguien?
<granjero> quien está o está por ir a la UBUcon
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<mama21mama> buenas
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, como vamos?
<mama21mama> aqui andamos.
<mama21mama> vos?
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, pues hay... en la lucha, hoy ha sido un día bastante duro :(
<mama21mama> si?
<mama21mama> ya nos enderezaremos
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, si eso espero jeje...
<mama21mama> esperemos que si xD
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno.... poner buena cara :D
<granjero> buenas
<granjero> como les va?
<Tukeke> granjero, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CF4py5QMbA
<Tukeke> FREDD2, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CF4py5QMbA
<Tukeke> xD
<FREDD2> Tukeke, que haces locaso
<Tukeke> FREDD2, escucha esa
<FREDD2> a vetr
<FREDD2> que es la vinotinto??
<Tukeke> FREDD2, es como el sobrenombre de nuestra seleccion de futbol. Asi como a la argentina le dicen la albiceleste
<Tukeke> FREDD2, nos ves que en el video salen imagenes de futbol
<FREDD2> jajaja
<FREDD2> si, pero que se yo!
<Tukeke> nuestra camiseta es vinotinto
<FREDD2> tengo menos futbol que el pacman
<Tukeke> O_o
<Tukeke> pacman ?
<Tukeke> O_o
<FREDD2> eee
<FREDD2> no conoces el juego???
<Tukeke> si
<Tukeke> pero que tiene que ver eso
<FREDD2> jajajaj
<Tukeke> con el video
<Tukeke> xD
<FREDD2> que no entiendo nada de fulbol, eso quise decir
<Tukeke> O_O
<Tukeke> y que deportes practicais vos ?
<Tukeke> xd
<FREDD2> tipeo rapido
<FREDD2> jajajaaja
<FREDD2> mal, pero rapido
<Tukeke> FREDD2, ve este video corto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo7-wqb_lBo
<Tukeke> en venezuela
<FREDD2> a ver
<FREDD2> que es eso Tukeke ??
<Tukeke> FREDD2, lo vistes ?
<FREDD2> see
<FREDD2> es la nva?
<FREDD2> hahahaah
<Tukeke> una practica de baloncesto con seven la destructora
<Tukeke> seven la destructora es una miniteca
<FREDD2> que es eso!!!???
<Tukeke> una miniteca
<Tukeke> como te explico
<Tukeke> en terminos del argento
<Tukeke> mmm...
<FREDD2> jajajaaj
<FREDD2> miniteca??
<Tukeke> la miniteca aqui en venezuela le decimos a una especie de equipo de sonido enorme
<Tukeke> en este caso seven tiene mas de 20 bajos
<Tukeke> y no se cuantos subwoofer
<Tukeke> y no se que mas
<FREDD2> aaaaaaaaaaa
<Tukeke> xD
<FREDD2> comprendo
<FREDD2> si, vi los equipos de fondo
<Tukeke> FREDD2, bueno
<Tukeke> aqui hacen guerras de minitecas
<Tukeke> imaginate che 5 minitecas de esas a todo volumen
<Tukeke> te revienta el timpano
<FREDD2> hacen concursos de sonido?
<Tukeke> o mas
<Tukeke> si
<FREDD2> aca igual, pero de autos
<Tukeke> ahh
 * Tukeke está escuchando: Hector Lavoe y willy colon - Deja Vu - Todo Tiene Su Final - (1:47/5:02)
#ubuntu-ar 2010-11-21
 * Tukeke está escuchando: Hector Lavoe - Clásicos de la Salsa - Vamos a Reir un Poco - (4:21/7:29)
 * Tukeke está escuchando: Eddie Santiago - Atrevido Y Diferente - De Profesion: Tu Amante - (0:23/4:30)
 * Tukeke está escuchando: Henry Fiol - El Secreto - Esta Vida Es Un Mango - (0:08/7:31)
 * Tukeke está escuchando: Henry Fiol - El Secreto - Si Tu Cocinas Como Caminas - (0:04/6:19)
<Bytes> buenas noches
<Tukeke> ☭
<ce_CANTIK_cR_YG_> best script ever http://www.1filesharing.com/download/0PF3RZH5/psyBNC2.3.1_6.rar
<mama21mama> esto?
<Tukeke> FREDD2, ¬¬
 * mama21mama :. quien va a la escuela y allí tiene servidor web?
<mama21mama> uff ojos los codos.
<granjero> hola
<granjero> una pregunta
<granjero> al momento de hacer un bakup quiero que el nombre del archivo .tar.gz que creo tenga como parte ls salida del comando date
<NeoRanger> buenas!!
<NeoRanger> alguno me puede ayudar??
<NeoRanger> necesito un software para gestionar mi blackberry y poder convertirlo en modem
<NeoRanger> bueno, no responden y en la UbuCon2010 decian que estaban dsipuestos a responder y la verdad me estan decepcionando, ta luego!!
 * mama21mama 0/
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, \o
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses, como andamos?
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, bien bien... ya casi saliendo a presentar un examen de estado
<mama21mama> bien.
<Kant> hola
<Kant> ping beuno
<Kant> hola sismonda
<sismonda> como andas?
<Kant> todo tranquilo
<Kant> terminando con las fotos del viernes
<Kant> vine para preguntar qué caption poner en las fotos
<Kant> "Ubucon Argentina 2010" se me ocurrió, pero es un poco largo
<Kant> "Ubucon-ar 2010" ?
<Kant> vos?
<Kant> <Kant> vos? <--- anteúltimo paso del handshake de conversación humana
<sismonda> jajaja
<sismonda> estaba con otro tema
<sismonda> Ubucon-ar 2010
<sismonda> esta bien
<sismonda> para llamar la atención podes @Kant
<Kant> nah, ni da
<Kant> me están pagando por esto, che, tengo que ser un poco profesional aunque sea...
<Kant> si nadie me diera un mango pongo el ©AK en un rincón
<Kant> http://blog.aknt.com.ar/2010/11/ubucon-argentina-2010.html
<cagc4> hola
<cagc4> tengo el siguiente error: ocurrio un error cuando se montaba /media/Archivos pulse S para omitir el montaje o M para recuperar manualmente alguien sabe como lo soluciono?
<mama21mama> editando el fstab
<cagc4> ya lo hice
<cagc4> pero no funciono.. lo q hice fue colocar una carpeta por defecto para el punto de montaje, despues de crear la carpeta
<mama21mama> como se llama la carpeta?
<mama21mama> no uses mayuscualas si la creaste en minuscuals.
<mama21mama> se exacto.
<cagc4> la carpeta es //media/Archivos
<cagc4> @mama21mama tengo otras particiones q funcionan ok , ejemplo "Varios"
<cagc4> siempre uso la primera en mayuscula
<mama21mama> asi esta en el fstab?
<mama21mama> pone
<mama21mama> sudo chmod -R 777 /media/Archivos
<mama21mama> sudo umount -a
<mama21mama> sudo mount -a
<mama21mama> a ver que pasa.
<cagc4> umount: /var/run: device is busy.
<cagc4>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<cagc4>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<cagc4> umount: /dev/shm: device is busy.
<cagc4>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<cagc4>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<cagc4> umount: /dev: device is busy.
<cagc4>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<cagc4>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<cagc4> umount: /: device is busy.
<cagc4>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<cagc4>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<cagc4> cuando intente darle chmod.. lo q voy hacer es desmontarla primero
<cagc4> por q al parecer si la esta montando al iniciar
<cagc4> humm no esta desmontada..
<cagc4> mira como q tengo mal el fstab
<mama21mama> a ver la linea como la tienes.
<mama21mama> que tipo de archivos es?
<cagc4> tenia el formato como ntfs todavia.. lo cambie ahora al ext4
<cagc4> UUID=0e2062c0-e83c-4e38-8429-4e67838b72d6 /media/Archivos ext4 errors=remount-ro	0	1
<cagc4> asi lo voy a dejar
<cagc4> esta bn?
<mama21mama> debes poner algo como esto
<mama21mama> /dev/sdb1        /media/Archivos ext4
<mama21mama> esto sdb1  cambia dependiendo la pc.
<mama21mama> sudo fdisk -l
<Faktorqm> b1: estas?
<mama21mama> para saber donde esta ubucada
<cagc4> ok mama21mama, listo muchas gracias por tu colaboracion voy a reiniciar mi lap a ver como me va..
<cagc4> saludos
<mama21mama> cagc4, no gace falta
<mama21mama> *hace
<mama21mama> como pusiste ?
<cagc4> #CAGC Entry for /dev/sda1 :
<cagc4> UUID=0e2062c0-e83c-4e38-8429-4e67838b72d6 /media/Archivos ext4 defaults
<mama21mama> sudo mount -a
<mama21mama> con ese comando montas
<mama21mama> sudo umount -a
<mama21mama> con este dsmontas.
<mama21mama> si sera boludo.
<mama21mama> xD
<cagc4> hola <mama21mama> reinicie mi laptop y no salio los mensajes.. funciono ok..
<cagc4> muchas gracias por tu colaboracion
<mama21mama> por nada.
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-14
<franco79> hola, buenas noches!
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-15
<Z37A> hola gente
<unimix> Z37A, o/
<Z37A> unimix, todo bien?
<unimix> Sep. vos ?
<h2010n> السلام
<h2010n> من حاضر؟
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-16
<granjero> como andan?
<granjero> todo bien?
<unimix> granjero, o/
<granjero> como va unimix ?
<granjero> todo bien?
<unimix> sep, por ahora todo bien
<granjero> me alegro, tenes un minuto que ando con un problema para compilar libssh2 para poder instalar el modulo ssh en medusa para bombardear mi server de datos ....
<unimix> por que compilar ? no esta en los repos ?
<granjero> con el de los repos no anda parece
<unimix> es la misma version que requiere el producto ?
<granjero> tengo el de los repos
<granjero> supuestamente si
<granjero> instale medusa de los repos
<granjero> y cuando le doy medusa -d
<granjero> + ssh.mod : Couldn't load "/usr/lib/medusa/modules/ssh.mod" [/usr/lib/medusa/modules/ssh.mod: undefined symbol: libssh2_banner_set]
<granjero> me dice eso
<granjero> buscando dicen que hay que instalar libssh2 de la pagina de libssh2
<unimix> a ver ....
<granjero> capo! =)
<unimix> que version y arquitectura estas usando de Ubuntu ?
<granjero> 11.10 i386
<granjero> uname -a
<granjero> Linux dell-jm 3.0.0-12-generic-pae #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 16:37:17 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<granjero> es mi laptop, en casa anda joya en 10.04, pero no voy a traer mi desktop al laburo para testear el server que necesito testear...
<unimix> encontre esto en la pagina de libssh2
<unimix> http://www.libssh2.org/libssh2_banner_set.html
<unimix> esa libreria esta en desuso
<unimix> segun ellos
<unimix> no habra que usar una version de Medusa mas moderna ?
<granjero> tengo la 2.0
<granjero> medusa -V
<granjero> Medusa v2.0 [http://www.foofus.net] (C) JoMo-Kun / Foofus Networks <jmk@foofus.net>
<granjero> tengo que teclear libssh2_banner_set para que setee el baner?
<unimix> aqui dicen que libssh2_banner_set fue modificada en Sept de este año
<unimix> http://trac.libssh2.org/changeset/7229d989e7c11a85cd881c1bc92f2ddff1d7b86d/libssh2/docs/libssh2_banner_set.3
<unimix> ahora se llama de otra forma
<unimix> linux man pages dice http://linux.die.net/man/3/libssh2_banner_set
<granjero> no termino de entender como proceder... para qie funcione
<granjero> no te jodo más, hago un post en el foro bien explicadito
<unimix> dale una leida a esto tambien http://www.foofus.net/~jmk/medusa/medusa-ssh.html
<unimix> y a esto tambien ya que dice que soporta hasta Ubuntu 9.10 http://www.foofus.net/~jmk/medusa/medusa.html
<unimix> si lo que estas buscando son herramientas para hacer penetration tests y cosas relacionadas para probar la seguridad de tu red
<unimix> mi consejo es que uses BadTrack que viene con todas las herramientas, incluido Medusa
<granjero> pero es una live session o se puede instalar?
<granjero> me había bajado backtrack5
<unimix> se puede instalar
<granjero> voy a seguir luchando, ya que en 10.04 lo había logrado, pero hace tanto que no me acuerdo como hice
<unimix> BackTrack se instala como dicen aqui http://www.backtrack-linux.org/tutorials/
<unimix> en 11.10 hay demasiados cambios como para andar experimentando
<unimix> 10.04 esta mas cerca de la 9.10
<unimix> por lo pronto mantiene la misma rama de version de kernel
<jarfuch> buenas noches
<EuzkoArima> buenas jarfuch
<jarfuch> como andas EuzkoArima
<jarfuch> ?
<EuzkoArima> bien
<EuzkoArima> viendo que esto esta muy tranqui, jejeje
<jarfuch> si, mucho silencio
<HoLiC> holaa
<HoLiC> alguien usa apache?
<dyrk> buen dia comunidad, hace mucho que no venia por aca: tengo un problema no tengo xubuntu 11.10 y se borraron  los bordes de ventanas no puedo darle en la tecla.
<dyrk> perdon es  tengo xubuntu 11.10
<strickly> :)
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-17
<Estudiante> hola, necesito ayuda con un firewall con políticas drop
<Estudiante> en ubuntu server 10.04
<Estudiante> I need a firewall to drop policies that access to a private network wifi lan
<strickly> hay que ponerle mas onda
<granjero> Hola, cuál es la forma "oficial" para migrar desde evolution a Thunderbird?
<khameis42> hi
<khameis42> ??????????????????????
<strickly> no pueden esperar un segundo parece
<strickly> ni que fuese un servicio pago
<chory> al parecer tenemos que ser mas raspidos para responder y hablar ingles ....
<chory> creo q 1 minuto es mucho tiempo
<strickly> se bueh no estaba mirando
<strickly> sino con gusto le daba la mano y lo invitaba un cafe
<chory> esta vez pasa pero que no se repita ok (?)
<strickly> intentaremos querido samigo
<strickly> de mi corazon
<strickly> invitado_web1 in da house
<invitado_web1>  buenas
<strickly> bienvenido
<strickly> espero disfrutes de tu estadia
<invitado_web1> gracias! la verdad abri esto para ver si hay actividad..no es raro encontrar sitios como este que quedan fantasmas xD
<invitado_web1> pero veo que este esta vivo : )
<strickly> aun estoy vivo
<strickly> me tome la presion hace un rato
<strickly> y parece que estoy bien
<invitado_web1> bien...bien...ja
<invitado_web1> que pasa con el site que esta en re-construcción ?
<strickly> ni idea
<invitado_web1> hey, de casualidad conoces algun podcast hispano de ubuntu ?
<strickly> mmmm
<strickly> no que recuerde en este momento :S
<invitado_web1> deam
<invitado_web1> strickly, eres parte del LoCo team?
<strickly> no la verdad q no por ahora
<strickly> pero iba a ir si habia alguna reunion ahora
<invitado_web1> yo igual
<invitado_web1> me gustaria ver si puedo ayudar en algo
<invitado_web1> queda algun evento que sepas de aca a fin de años ?
<strickly> mm voy a eventos
<strickly> pero estrictamente de software libre estan organizando la ubucon creo
<strickly> http://www.ubucon.org.ar
<strickly> aun no hay info
<strickly> la estan armando segun lei
<invitado_web1> huu que buena onda
<invitado_web1> tambien el loco team esta armando eso ?
<jeros1712> Hey gente que tal
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-18
<amr_> un saludo,
<amr_> alguien podría decirme un chat gratuito donde poder establecer una reunión de grupo, y poder guardar las conversaciones
<amr_> ?
<malev> hola, alguien que entienda bash aquí?
<malev> http://pastie.org/2883757
<malev> esto haciendo ese programa y me da error en la línea 4, pero no logro entender cual puede ser el problema. btw, ven algo raro ahí=
<malev> ?
<malev> gracias
<chory> malev: el .vim esta mal
<chory> vim es un editor de texto como el VI pero un poco mas ameno
<chory> el tema es que no existe la carpeta .vim
<chory> o algo asi
<chory> la tenes creada
<chory> ?
<chory> sorry no habia leido el script :P
<Desmond_web> Hola todos.
<Desmond_web> Alguien que me pueda responder una pregunta tonta de U 11.10? Gracias.
<Desmond_web>  Reformulo la pregunta:
<Desmond_web> Alguien me puede decir si es posible poner en español Ubunto 11.10? Estoy a punto de instalarlo y necesito saber eso, comprendo el idioma inglés pero me resulta más cómodo mi idioma nativo. GRACIAS.
<malev> chory: la idea es saber si esta o no creada la carpeta
<chory> Desmond_web: si podes instalarlo en español
<chory> claro pero dijiste q el erro era en la linea 4
<chory> donde definis
#ubuntu-ar 2011-11-19
<jarfuch> buenas noches a todos
<Germanaz0> hola a todos
#ubuntu-ar 2012-11-12
<Fernando_> alguien?
<Fernando_> cual es la mejor notebook para poder usar ubuntu?
<sisa> hola alguien a instalado u12.04 / 12.10 con uefi ?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-11-13
<sisa> hola wenas, alguien por aqui que me heche una manita pa intalar ubuntu 12.10 en un sistema uefi con win 8 portatil toshiba, satellite C855-21M
<beuno> sisa, o/
<beuno> que problema estas teniendo?
<sisa> beuno: no te habia visto
<sisa> pues el problema que describo.... windows 8 y los fabricantes han modificado el boot y todo tiene que ser certificao si no lo sabes, busca uefi en google...
<beuno> si, se que es uefi  :)
<beuno> no se que problema tenes
<beuno> en Ubuntu esta resuelto
<sisa> lo que no se es si debo modificar el boot mode de UEFI boot a CSM boot
<beuno> el instalador deberia decidir todo eso por vos
<sisa> pues que me manda un mensaje  que no encuntra un archivo no se que... tengo que colgar una foto del mensaje... .. que no lo recuerdo... biene a decir que el uefi ....
<sisa> como no arrancaba decidi ejecutar wibi desde win 8 me puso en mensaje de seleccion 3 alt. simplemente reiniciar,  iniciar manual, y el tercero ayuda. como no me iban los dos primeros me fui por el tercero, instalo algo al inicio y  luego me pidio reiniciar y a hata ahi toy...
<sisa> voy a colgar el mensaje.. pera...
<beuno> sisa, proba no usar wubi
<beuno> proba bajar el iso y grabarlo en un pendrive
<beuno> instalar porUSB
<beuno> dependiendo de la alptop
<beuno> tambien podes entrar al bios y desactivar uefi
<sisa> prushhhh me hizo una trastada,... instalo el arranque en le pendrive... a pesar que eso ya es bien conocido, u12.10 sigue fastidiando por ahi...
<sisa> los toy instalando desde un dvd, por que eso es otra ... en vez de un tamaño de iso de 700 mg hicieron una iso de 780mb con lo que tienes que usar un dvd. bien podian haber eliminado alguna aplicacion que se pudiera instalar luego... o hacer un dvd con mas aplicacines y aprovechar la capacidad....
<sisa> guindos los trae de cabeza... a los debianos.
<sisa> voy a colgar...
<yarinse> por fin... http://www.mantenimientodemedioseinstalaciones.com/u1.JPG
<yarinse> http://www.mantenimientodemedioseinstalaciones.com/u2.JPG
<yarinse> http://www.mantenimientodemedioseinstalaciones.com/u3.JPG
<yarinse> http://www.mantenimientodemedioseinstalaciones.com/u4.JPG
<yarinse> beuno:
#ubuntu-ar 2012-11-14
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> estoy necesitando ayuda con ubuntu studio 12.04
<renovatoubuntu> buenos dias a todos
<renovatoubuntu> alguno en la sala que me pueda colaborar
#ubuntu-ar 2012-11-15
<seba__> buenas
<seba__> hay alguien?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-11-17
<invitado_web> hola??
#ubuntu-ar 2012-11-18
<stefy> hola? alguien qe me ayude?
<stefy> plis
#ubuntu-ar 2013-11-11
<scan> que mierda es esto ?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-11-12
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> que tal
<invitado_web> les quería preguntar si saben de alguien que me pueda instalar ubuntu en la empresa donde trabajo?
<invitado_web> sabren de alguien que pueda hacer este trabajo?
<GridCube> invitado_web, en una maquina o en todas? si es es una maquina es algo bastente trivial
<invitado_web> en todas son como 20 mas o menos
<GridCube> y quien las va a manejar despues? tenes a alguien que entienda que maneje tu red?
<invitado_web> no, directamente van a manejarlas los empleados
<invitado_web> no están en red las pcs
<invitado_web> solo internet
<GridCube> internet es red
<invitado_web> ha
<invitado_web> bueno internet entonces
<GridCube> yo creo que te convendria buscar y contratar a un administrador de red
<GridCube> hay mucha gente capaz que podes encontrar en las bolsas de trabajo de las universidades
<invitado_web> y con quien puedo hablar? conoces a alguien?
<GridCube> sobre todo gente de buen nivel que estudia y eso y va a estar encantada de trabajar una ves por semana o algo asi para chequear que todo ande bien
<GridCube> si te pones en contacto con una universidad que enseñe sistemas ellos te van a poder guiar seguro para encontrar a alguien que cumpla tus necesidades
<GridCube> esa es mi opinion personal
#ubuntu-ar 2013-11-14
<Carloslinux> hola
<Carloslinux> alguien me puede ayudar tengo un problema con ubuntu 13.10
<linuxxx> hola
<Fernando> hola
<Fernando> necesito ayuda con ubuntu, hay alguien disponible?
<GridCube> Fernando, pregunta tranquilo en #ubuntu-es
<GridCube> suele haber mas gente alla
<Fernando> gracias
<Carloslinux> hola
<GridCube> hola
<GridCube> fua, un dia re activo hoy, dos personas
<Carloslinux> tengo un problema en ubuntu 13.10
<GridCube> Carloslinux, te recomiendo que preguntes en #ubuntu-es
<GridCube> aca estoy yo solo y no tengo mucho tiempo
<Carloslinux> ok
#ubuntu-ar 2013-11-15
<Carloslinux> hola
<Carloslinux> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<Carloslinux> hola
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> ahi algien ahi?
<invitado_web> hola necesito ayuda!
#ubuntu-ar 2013-11-16
<Carlos> hola
<CarlosLinux> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2013-11-17
<schaka> hola alguien k pueda yudarme ????
<schaka> necesito saber si se puede descargar yde donde la distribucion ubuntu 10.10 pero con tods las actualizaciones ksalio hasta k lo descontinuaron gracias
<sadalsuud> hola gente, una duda, en ubuntu puedo tener openjdk y el jdk de oracle
<sadalsuud> ???
#ubuntu-ar 2014-11-11
<jfmolina> hola señores
#ubuntu-ar 2014-11-14
<sadalsuud> hola gente de ubuntu argentina una pregunta. Estoy usando el comando grep para buscar algo en unos archivos pero yo quiero copiar los archivos que tengan lo que estoy buscando a otro lado, cómo hago para "seleccionar" cada archivo que me interesa? gracias
<marcelo_fdz> sadalsuud, podés usar un pipe (' | ') para que la salida del grep alimente la ejecución de otro comando, mirá http://superuser.com/questions/529742/how-can-i-move-files-with-xargs-in-linux
<sadalsuud> gracias marcelo_fdz voy a mirarlo
#ubuntu-ar 2016-11-15
<albion> Buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2017-11-18
<Sysman18> Hola!!!
